
Show HN: Find ways to help your community as we grapple with Covid-19 - gabem1
https://pandemicsupport.info
======
gabem1
As our communities grapple with the impacts of COVID-19, various organizations
have sprung up to provide assistance. I wanted to gather together a quick list
of local organizations that need help so that those of us that are looking to
provide support can do so easily. Additionally, I was struggling to find ways
to support local businesses -- donation links, gift card purchase links etc.

All of the information is sorted by proximity to you. Currently it’s mostly
focused on the Boston area (since that’s where I am). However, the tool will
work anywhere, I would just need a list of local organizations in that area.

After I created this I also found:
[https://giveandgetlocal.com/](https://giveandgetlocal.com/) and
[https://www.helpmainstreet.com/](https://www.helpmainstreet.com/), which
serve very similar needs.

I would very much appreciate: 1\. Feedback on the tool 2\. Suggestions about
how I might source the data for other areas outside of Boston without
violating terms and conditions 3\. Names of relief funds or other ways people
can support relief efforts

~~~
jarofgreen
Another suggestion: you are asking for data to source.

To help others, also make all the data you have available as Open Data. A good
API or data dump (both ideally) and an open license.

~~~
gabem1
Done - you can find the database here:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tL6PqwVhj0Aa3COGlmok...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tL6PqwVhj0Aa3COGlmokdjy_QYd6W__HUph1tJRivbI/edit#gid=2069755385)

------
codev
If you're in the UK there are lots of Mutual Aid societies that have set up to
help neighbours who are self isolating. You can see the directory here -
[https://covidmutualaid.org/](https://covidmutualaid.org/)

I'm in one of these in Shacklewell and it's great to see people helping each
other on small scale with shopping, prescriptions and friendly phone calls and
chats.

It's interesting that most of them are using WhatsApp or Facebook groups.
They're not really tools that are suited to this kind of thing but they're the
easiest and most available thing we've got.

------
glaugh
The thing I find most exciting about this is volunteering to volunteer
software engineering capacity to NY. I hope you’re able to source more
opportunities like that.

I have a hypothesis that a _lot_ of young software developers would love to do
something like the US Digital Service[1] if they could do it remotely. Some of
the young software engineers I work with make enough money in a couple years
to take a couple years off (which they then proceed to do) but they are also
seeking a bit more meaning than that life can maybe provide.

I dream of helping states create their own USDSs. If anyone has any feedback
on this hypothesis, I’d be curious to hear it.

[1] [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

~~~
gabem1
I share your optimism about this, I'll see what people submit.

I just found
[https://developer.ibm.com/callforcode/getstarted/covid-19/](https://developer.ibm.com/callforcode/getstarted/covid-19/)
this morning, going to add it to my directory today.

------
maerF0x0
The local business roundup is exactly what I have been wanting. Amazon makes
searching for a product so easy, but almost always leads back to Chinese
manufacture / business.

Any good sites for buying products made in country of choice? (such as USA)

------
inztinkt
Great idea! I've shared it over on
[https://crisis.directory](https://crisis.directory) too (which crowdsources
ways for folks to get help vs offer help) :)

edit: fix link

